# College Students: help yourself and others - prevent student suicides ...



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

My goal -- 2014 is to speak to Active Minds groups, and talk about depersonalization and anxiety -- so many of us suffer in silence -- that has to stop.

Please view and share this video:






I dropped out of my undergraduate program for one year and feared I would not be able to return.

 This would not have happened if a group such as Active Minds had been present on my campus. I subsequently aggressively sought help on my own and graduated with a BA and an MA.
 
Not all students are so fortunate; some never return to school and approximately 1,100 university students commit suicide each year due to depression and other serious mental health issues such as OCD, bipolar, and schizophrenia to mention a few. Early intervention is KEY to recovery, especially if it comes from one peer who understands exactly what you're going through.

Active Minds is the nation's only organization that uses the student voice to change the perception about mental health on college campuses.

http://active.convio.net/site/TR?px=1034261&fr_id=1040&pg=personal

Consider helping with my fundraiser -- NO amount is too small; you can donate online or I can take checks.

Contact me at [email protected] if you wish to send a check and I will process it for you.

Thanks,

Sandy


----------



## Imkindoffunny (Apr 3, 2013)

Great thing you're doing! Respect for you, and the people who help you. Going to check out your site soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you, "imkindafunny" 

Please pass this along to anyone you can think of who would be willing to contribute -- parents, teachers, anyone -- and SPREAD THE WORD. This is a year long fundraiser for Active Minds 10th anniversary. I find it one of the most valuable organizations around.

I'm proud to be helping. This organization does save student lives! And there are kids out there with DP, such as myself, who in college in the 1980s had no where to turn.

Canadian and US Universities have chapters. From one in Pennsylvania, USA in 2003 to over 450+ in 2013 and growing by the day.


----------

